# New Member



## steve6666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi all members,just joined here,looks like a great board with some great info,pics,etc etc.
Glad to be here.Look forward to talking to you all.
Until then take it easy all..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2012)

steve6666, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 5, 2012)

No worries.. Glad to be here..


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 5, 2012)

hello


----------



## Spraynpray (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks all..


----------



## brazey (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## justbassin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi just came upon this board.   It looks intersting


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes..


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 7, 2012)

hello


----------



## Nemesis. (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Big shout to you all..


----------



## Dirtyfrog13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Z499 (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone while behind the wh


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

